# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  کتاب OpenGL آقای نصیری

## روانشناس

موقع خرید این کتاب دو CD به همراه کتاب به من دادند که محتویات هر دوشون یکیه. اگه کسی این کتابو خریده (اگه خود آقای نصیری راهنمایی کنه که چه بهتر) میشه جریانو به منم بگه. خود کتاب فروش به من گفت که ناشر گفته اینا مکمل همدیگه هستن.

راستی یه چیز دیگه تو کتاب گفته که نحوه استفاده از OpenGL در .NET رو هم می تونید تو CD پیدا کنید. اگه میشه منو راهنمایی کنید که چطوری تو .NET میشه از OpenGL استفاده کرد؟

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
دیدم عنوان سوال طوریه که میشه این سوالم پرسید گفتم تاپیک جدید نزنم.
کتاب آقای نصیری فقط به زبان دلفیه یا به زبان های دیگری مثله سی هم هست؟

----------


## ara_prg

اگر می خواهید کار حرفه انجام دهید بهتر است بیخیال OpenGL شوید چون بدرد کار حرفه ای نمی خورد.  :wink:

----------


## mr_esmaily

> اگر می خواهید کار حرفه انجام دهید بهتر است بیخیال OpenGL شوید چون بدرد کار حرفه ای نمی خورد.


مام که حرفه ای نیستیم! :)

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

> موقع خرید این کتاب دو CD به همراه کتاب به من دادند که محتویات هر دوشون یکیه. اگه کسی این کتابو خریده (اگه خود آقای نصیری راهنمایی کنه که چه بهتر) میشه جریانو به منم بگه. خود کتاب فروش به من گفت که ناشر گفته اینا مکمل همدیگه هستن.


سلام!
نه! یک سی دی است و دومی بی مورد بوده. لطفا اگر فروشنده را دیدید به ایشان این مورد را گوشزد کنید.




> راستی یه چیز دیگه تو کتاب گفته که نحوه استفاده از OpenGL در .NET رو هم می تونید تو CD پیدا کنید. اگه میشه منو راهنمایی کنید که چطوری تو .NET میشه از OpenGL استفاده کرد؟


به دایرکتوری سورس های C (در سی دی ) آن مراجعه کنید. یک فولدر بسیار کامل در مورد سی شارپ دارد.




> دیدم عنوان سوال طوریه که میشه این سوالم پرسید گفتم تاپیک جدید نزنم. 
> کتاب آقای نصیری فقط به زبان دلفیه یا به زبان های دیگری مثله سی هم هست؟


پیش فرض دلفی است. (این کتاب به صورت ایی بوک در کتابخانه ی این سایت موجود است)
اما اصول آن در تمامی زبانهای برنامه نویسی یکی است. این کتاب را بخوانید و از اصول آن و همچنین کدهای کمکی روی سی دی در زبانهای دیگر استفاده کنید. البته دو فصل در مورد سی و وی بی و غیره هم دارد.


کارهای حرفه ای انجام شده با OpenGL :  :wink: 
برنامه نویسی قسمت سه بعدی بازی Quake ، قسمت های سه بعدی برنامه هایی مانند Matlab ، ANSYS و ... .


موفق باشید.

----------


## روانشناس

آقای نصیری از جوابتون خیلی ممنونم. یه سوال دیگه. از همون روش C#‎ میشه تو VB.NET هم استفاده کرد؟

ضمنا خیلی کارهای حرفه ای با OpenGL شده که چون قبلا تو یه تاپیک دیگه در موردش بحث شده دیگه از ذکر اونا خودداری می کنم ولی فقط بگم مثلا شرکتی مثل ID Software تقریبا در تمام کارهاش اصرار بر استفاده از OpenGL داره.
یه چیز دیگه اینکه چه اشکالی داره علاوه بر DirectX کسی OpenGL رو هم بلد باشه؟

یه چیز دیگه به نظر من از کتاب آقای نصیری میشه برای همه زبونا استفاده کرد. اگه از روش استفاده از API ها اطلاع داشته باشید چندان فرقی با این نداره.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

در مورد VB.NET هم بله. دقیقا از همان کلاسی که در سی شارپ برای OpenGL توسعه یافته ، در وی بی دات نت هم می شود استفاده کرد. برای مثال یک مقاله در این مورد :
http://www.ondotnet.com/pub/a/dotnet...28/opengl.html

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
مرسی :flower:

----------


## mona91_liza

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
من یه پروژه تحقیقاتی در رابطه با openGl دارم از دوستان خواهش میکنم هر کی مطلب یا مقاله ای داره واسم بزاره ممنون میشم

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> سلام!
> نه! یک سی دی است و دومی بی مورد بوده. لطفا اگر فروشنده را دیدید به ایشان این مورد را گوشزد کنید.
> 
> 
> 
> به دایرکتوری سورس های C (در سی دی ) آن مراجعه کنید. یک فولدر بسیار کامل در مورد سی شارپ دارد.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سلام
توي كتابخونه سايت چيزي با اين عنوان نيست بايد چكار كرد؟

با تشكر

----------

